# Eagle Oil. Who is sparks ?



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Is anyone able to recognise the Radio Officer (Sparks written on the back) on the left, Norman Heselton in on the right of the photograph aboard an unknown Eagle Oil Tanker? Not much else known ,
Ray


----------

